
Guy Kawasaki on "The Effort Effect" - brett
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/03/the_effort_effe.html
======
danielha
I never really thought of praising effort in this way. The examples provided
to use in lieu of praise makes normal human interaction seem so deliberate and
robotic. The author seems to imply that simply acknowledging someone's talent
makes them less likely to make risks or innovate in fear of failing their
image, I wonder if the author would also contend that, at the least, the
person would continually strive to maintain the "good" image. In that case,
that's certainly better than inconsistent performance.

Here's an audio interview with the author:
<http://www.itconversations.com/shows/detail1011.html>

------
jamiequint
I think the New York Magazine article on this was my first ever news YC post.
Its a pretty good summary, check it out at...

<http://nymag.com/news/features/27840/?imw=Y>

------
brett
Hopefully this isn't too linkjacky. Guy's got some interesting comments, but
the full article's better. I read the blog entry first.

